# North American Fish Breeders Super Specials



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS
2260 KINGSTON RD 
416-267-7252

ALL INDO CORALS $40.00 each

Assorted Koi AA Grade 4"to 5" $8.99 each or 2 for $15.00
Assorted Koi AA Grade 6"to 7" $24.99 each or 2 for $40.00
Gold Ogon Koi 5"to 6" $12.99 each or 2 for $20.00
Assorted Showa/Sanke Koi AA Grade 10"to 12" $69.99 or 2 for $120.00 
Selected AA Grade Koi 8"to 10" $49.99 each or 2 for $80.00
AA Grade Butterfly Koi 5"to 6" $19.99 each or 2 for $30.00
AA Grade Butterfly Koi 7"to 8" $24.99 each 2 for $40.00

Assorted Discus Starting from $29.99 to $69.99
Assorted Male/Female Fancy Guppies $2.88 each
Assorted Hi-Fin Platy $2.99 each 
Assorted Hi-Fin Swordtail $2.99 each
XL Sailfin Molly $4.99 each
Red Line Torpedo Barb 2" $8.99 each

ALL POND PLANTS $3.99
Water Lettuce 
Water Chestnut
Cabomba (bunch)
Elodea (bunch)
Water Hyacinth

ALL AQUARIUM PLANTS $3.99
Aponogeton natans
Aponogeton rigidifolius
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne cordata
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown"
Cryptocoryne willisii
Eichhornia crassipes
Pista stratiotes
Spathiphyllum wallisii
Trapa natans
Cabomba caroliniana
Cabomba caroliniana - special
Egeria densa
Alternanthera bettzickiana "Green"
Alternanthera bettzickiana "Red"
Alternanthera cardinalis - emerse
Alternanthera lilacina - emerse
Alternanthera reineckii - emerse
Alternanthera sessilis
Alternanthera species "Red round"
Ammania gracilis - emerse
Aponogeton crispus
Cardamine lyrata
Dracaena deremensis
Dracaena sanderiana
Dracaena variegatus
Hemigraphis colorata
Hemigraphis repanda
Hemigraphis species
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hygrophila difformis - emerse
Hygrophila polysperma - emerse
H. polysperma "Broad leaf"-emerse
Limnophila sessiliflora - emerse
Micranthemum umbrosum
Nymphaea "Tiger lotus green"
Saururus cernuus
Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria gigantea "Rubra"
Vallisneria spiralis
Vallisneria spiralis "Striped"
Vallisneria torta


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*NAFB on GTA *

Thanks for posting here!
(I'm the one who called you earlier today asking about your specials!! 
See you on the weekend!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Pictures of fish would be a big bonus


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*photos...*



TBemba said:


> Pictures of fish would be a big bonus


Well, pictures are always nice, but do any of the other lfs's post photos? 
John, it would be great if you could add your salt water specials, though 
I'm just glad NAFB has joined GTAA!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

teemee said:


> Well, pictures are always nice, but do any of the other lfs's post photos?


Nope but he would then have the edge.

I would then consider driving 1 1/2 hours to his store.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

NAFB said:


> Here are some pictures


Ok,

I'll see you sometime next week


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

If someone is going there, would you please grab me two roseline sharks?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> If someone is going there, would you please grab me two roseline sharks?


Just an FYI, Denisoni Barbs prefer to be in groups and grow to approximately 6 inches if kept under proper conditions. They're super fast swimmers and will outcompete almost all other fish for food. Unless you have a minimum 55 gallon tank they won't be happy. 
Trust me I have 11 of them in my 120. I had 12 however I left the lid up one morning and an hour later I found one on the floor.
--
Paul


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey John,

You should post your Marine sales here too! GTAA has a growing marine circle!


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hey John,
> 
> You should post your Marine sales here too! GTAA has a growing marine circle!


Sale starts this Saturday April 24 at 10 am to 5 pm and Sunday 11am to 4pm great deals and and large selection of marine fish.

Small clams $25 each
cleaner shrimp $10 each
blood red shrimp $25
seahorses $35 each
peppermint shrimp $15 each
red bubble anemones $65 each 
clown fish $10 each

Many more specials check us out, here's the list

COMMON NAME
SCIENTIFIC NAME

RED BUBBLE TIP ANEMONE 
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR 
RED SAND ANEMONE
GYROSTOMA HELIANTHUS
COLORED BUBBLE ANEMONE SPECIAL 
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR 
FLAGFIN ANGELFISH (M)
APOLEMICHTHYS TRIMACULATHUS
MAJESTIC ANGELFISH (L)
EUXIPHIPOPS NAVARCHUS
MAJESTIC ANGELFISH (M)
EUXIPHIPOPS NAVARCHUS
SIX BAR ANGELFISH 
EUXIPHIPOPS SEXTRIATUS
BLUE FACE ANGELFISH (M)
EUXIPHIPOPS XANTHOMETOPON
BLUE FACE ANGELFISH (S)
EUXIPHIPOPS XANTHOMETOPON
BLUE RING ANGELFISH JUV (M)
POMACANTHUS ANNULARIS
BLUE RING ANGELFISH (M)
POMACANTHUS ANNULARIS
EMPEROR ANGELFISH (L)
POMANCANTHUS IMPERATOR
REGAL ANGELFISH (M)
PYGOPLITES DIACANTHUS
BICOLOR ANGELFISH (M)
CENTROPYGE BICOLOR
STRIPE SWALLOW ANGELFISH (M)
GENICANTHUS LAMARCK
ORANGE STRIPE ANGELFISH (M)
CENTROPYGE EIBLI 
SQUARE ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA MALE
YELLOW ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA FEMALE
LYRE TAIL ANTHIAS (MALE)
SPECIDANTHIAS SQUAMIPINNIS
RED ANTHIAS
MIROLABRICHTHYS DISPAR
PURPLE QUEEN ANTHIAS JUV (L)
PSEUDANTHIAS TUKA
SEA GOLDIE
PSEDANTHIAS HUTCHI
ORANGE ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS SP
PHILIPPINE FAIRY BASSLET FEMALE
PSEUDANTHIAS LUZONENSIS
TRUNCATE FAIRY BASSLET
PSEUDANTHIAS TRUNCATUS
BANDED FAIRY BASSLET
PSEUDANTHIAS FASCIATUS
STOCKY ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS HYPSELOSOMA
BORBODON FAIRY BASSLET (M)
HOLANTHIAN BORBONIUS
ORBICULATE BATFISH (L)
PLATAX ORBICULARIS
ROUND FACED BATFISH (L)
PLATAX TEIRA
LONG FINNED BATFISH (L)
PLATAX PINNATUS
THREADFIN BUTTERFLYFISH (L)
CHAETODON AURIGA
BENNETT'S BUTTERFLYFISH (S)
CHAETODON BENNETTI
ORNATE BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
CHAETONDON ORNATISSIMUS
COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (L)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS
COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS
COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (S)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS
LONG NOSE BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS
BURGESS BUTTERFLYFISH
CHAETODON BURGESSI
YELLOW BOXFISH (M)
OSTRACION CUBICUS
SPOTED BOXFISH (M)
OSTRACION MELEAGRIS
BANGGAI HIFIN CARDINALFISH
PTERAPOGON KAUDERNII
BLUE LEG HERMIT CRAB
CALSINUS SP
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN (L)
AMPHIPRION AKALLOPISOS
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION AKALLOPISOS
PINK SKUNK CLOWN (L)
AMPHIPRION PERIDERAION
FALSE PERCULA CLOWN (L)
AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
FALSE PERCULA CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
FALSE PERCULA CLOWN (S)
AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
BLACK TYPE CLARK'S CLOWNFISH (M)
AMPHIPRION TRINICTUS
BLACK TYPE CLARK'S CLOWNFISH (S)
AMPHIPRION TRINICTUS
YELLOW TYPE CLARK'S CLOWNFISH (L)
AMPHIPRION CLARKII
YELLOW TYPE CLARK'S CLOWNFISH (M)
AMPHIPRION CLARKII
TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (L)
AMPHOPRION PERCULA
TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (M)
AMPHOPRION PERCULA
TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (S)
AMPHOPRION PERCULA
MAROON CLOWN (M)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
RED SADDLE BACK CLOWN (L)
AMPHIPRION EPHIPPIUM
RED SADDLE BACK CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION EPHIPPIUM
GOLD STRIPE MAROON CLOWN (M)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
GOLD STRIPE MAROON CLOWN (S)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS
WHITE FIN BARRIER REEF CLOWNFISH (M)
AMPHIPRION POLYIMNUS
ALLARD'S CLOWNFISH (M)
AMPHIPRION ALLARDI
BLACK TRUE PERCULA CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION PERCULA
YELLOW TAIL DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA PARASEMA
THREE STRIPE DAMSEL
DASCYLUS ARUANUS
DOMINO DAMSEL
DASCYLUS TRIMACULATUS
BLUE LINE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA CAERULEOLINEATA
BLUE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA GIAUCA
BLUE VELVET DAMSEL
PARAGLYPHIDODON OXYODON
YELLOW BELLY DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS COELESTIS
ELECTRIC BLUE DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS ALLENI
MULTISPINE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA HEMICYANEA
BLUE STRIPED DOTTYBACK
PSEUDOCHROMIS CYANOTAENIA
JEWELLED BLENNY
ENTOMACRODUS STRIATUS
TWO COLORED BLENNY
ECSENIUS BICOLOR
FORKTAIL BLENNY
MEIACANTHUS ATRODORSALIS
YASHA GOBY (M)
STONOGOBIOPS YASHA
GREEN MANDARIN (L)
PTEROSYNCHIROPUS SPLENDIDUS
SPOTED MANDARIN 
SYNCHIROPUS PICTURATUS
SCOOTER MANDARIN
SYNCHIROPUS OCCELATUS
SPOTTAIL GUDGEON
PTERELEOTRIS HETEROPTERUS
BLACKFIN GUDGEON
PTERELEOTRIS EVIDES
FIRE FISH GUDGEON
NEMATELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA
SIXSPOT GOBY
VALENCIENNEA SEXGUTTATA
SPOTED GRUNT (M)
PLECTORHINCHUS CHAETODONOIDES
ORIENTAL SWEETLIPS (M)
PLECTORHINCHUS ORIENTALIS
STRIPE SWEETLIPS
PLECTORHICCHUS LESSONII
BLACK BEAUTY
MACOLOR NIGER (JUV)
PANTHER GROUPER (M)
CHROMILEPTIS ALTIVELIS
HARLEQUIN ROCKCOD
CEPHALOPHOLIS POLLINI
GOLDEN ORANGE GROUPER
CEPHALOPHOLIS ANALIS
BLUNT HEADED GROUPER
EPINEPHELUS AMBLYCEPHALUS
ECLIPSE HOGFISH (S)
BODIANUS MESOTHORAX
TWO SPOT HOGFISH
BODIANUS BIMACULATUS
DIANA'S HOGFISH (M)
BODIANUS DIANA
LONG NOSE HAWKFISH
OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
FILAMEN HAWKFISH
CIRRHITICHTHYS SP
FUMANCHU LIONFISH
DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS
BLACK PEACOCK LIONFISH (M)
PTEROIS VIOLITAN
BLACK PEACOCK LIONFISH (XL)
PTEROIS VIOLITAN
COLLECTOR URCHIN
TRIPNEUSTES GRATILLA
LONG BLACK URCHIN
DIADEMA SAVIGNYI
Sea Hare ALGAE SLUG
DOLABELLA SP
PORCUPINE PUFFER
DIODON HOLOCHANTHUS
STRIPED PUFFER
AROTHON MANILENSIS
BICOLOR PARROTFISH (M)
BOLBOMETOPON BICOLOR
CARPENTER'S FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
PARACHILINUS CARPENTERI
BANDED PIPEFISH
DORYRHAMPHUS DACTYLIOPHARUS
WHITE TURBO SNAIL
TROCHUS MACULATUS 
BLACK TURBO SNAIL
TROCHUS MACULATUS 
BANDED SHRIMP
STENOPUS HISPIDUS
YELLOW BANDED SHRIMP
STENOPUS SCUTELLATUS
CLEANER SHRIMP (L)
LYSMATA GRABHAMI
CLEANER SHRIMP (M)
LYSMATA GRABHAMI
CLEANER SHRIMP (S)
LYSMATA GRABHAMI
EMPEROR SNAPPER (S)
LUTJANUS SEBAE
BLACK FEATHER STAR
HIMEROMETRA BARTSCHI
RED FEATHER STAR (XL)
COMATULA SP
CLOWN TRIGGERFISH (M)
BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM
CLOWN TRIGGERFISH (S)
BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM
FOX FACE (L)
LO VULPINUS
GOLD RIMMED SURGEON (M)
ACANTHURUS GLAUCOPAREIUS
INDIAN OCEAN MIMIC SURGEONFISH
ACANTHURUS TRISTIS
HALF BLACK SURGEON
ACANTHURUS CHRONIX
BLACK SPOT SURGEONFISH (XL)
ACANTHURUS BARIENE
POWDER BLUE TANG(L)
ACANTHURUS LEUCOSTERNON
POWDER BLUE TANG (M)
ACANTHURUS LEUCOSTERNON
POWDER BLUE TANG (S)
ACANTHURUS LEUCOSTERNON
MIMIC SURGEONFISH
ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
BLUE TANG (L)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS
BLUE TANG (M)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS
BLUE TANG (S)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS
BROWN SAILFIN TANG (M)
ZEBRASOMA SCOPAS
ORANGE SHOULDER TANG (M)
ACANTHURUS OLIVACEOUS
SAILFIN TANG (L)
ZEBRASOMA VELIFERUM 
ORANGE SPINE UNICORNFISH (L)
NASO LITURATUS
ORANGE SPINE UNICORNFISH (M)
NASO LITURATUS
WHITEFACED SURGEON (M)
ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
HORSE SHOE SURGEON (XL)
ACANTHURUS FOWLERI
RED CORIS JUV (L)
CORIS GAIMARD AFRICANA
YELLOW CORIS (M)
HALICHOERES CHRYSUS
BLUESIDE FAIRY WRASSE
CIRHILABRUS CYANOPLEURA
SIX LINE WRASSE
PSEUDOCHEILINUS HEXATAENIA
GREEN WRASSE
HALICHOERES CHLOROPTERUS
GREEN BIRD WRASSE MALE
GOMPHOSUS VARIUS
FILAMENTED FLASHER
PARACHEILINUS FILAMENTOSUS
LUBBOCK'S FAIRY WRASSE
CIRHILABRUS LUBOCKI
YELLOW FIN FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
CIRRIHILABRUS FLAVIDORSALIS
RED FLASHER WRASSE (MALE)
PARACHEILINUS CYANEUS
PINK STREAKED WRASSE
PSEUDOCHEILINOPS ATAENIA
WHIP FIN FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS FILAMENTOSUS
RED EYED FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS SOLORENSIS 
YELLOWBAND WRASSE
PSEUDOJULOIDES SP
EXQUISITE WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS EXQUISITUS
DEBELIUS FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS ADORNATUS

*NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS
2260 KINGSTON ROAD
SCARBOROUGH, M1N 1T9

PHONE 416-267-7252

STORE HOURS

MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11AM TO 8PM
SAT. 10AM TO 5PM
SUN. 11AM TO 4 PM*


----------

